# Purple nitrile gloves protect your fingers, don't melt, look jazzy!



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I've used them for years. I buy them ar Harbor freight when they have them on sale. usually 6.99 for 100 gloves. I still buy the old latex ones for cleaning the BBQ etc.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

I use the blue ones, they go better with my eyes. LOL


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

I'm with Thos. I use the blue ones. They go better with his eyes.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

I use the blue ones cause I don't want to accidently bite myself when I eat jelly sandwiches.
That could really happen with those purple ones!
Bob


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

I use the blue ones too albeit I wouldnt care what colour they are.

As a side note. I have been a "swimmer" all my life and have used goggles for the past 40 years when I do laps. The day came just two years ago when I woke up and couldnt open my eyes….........I developed an alergy to latex.

Latex alergies can kill, they can come on suddenly soooooo…......Nitrile is the way to go.


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

Glad to hear that you finally discovered the Nitrile gloves they do work great. Save yourself some money and check out (like Karson said) Harbor Freight.


----------



## Greg3G (Mar 20, 2007)

My step dad used to work for a cleaning supply company…as a result have a couple of boxes of both the blue and the regular. I use the blue for oil based products, and the regular for water base applications. Both do their intended jobs well. BTW, some of the blue glove say they are "puncture resistant" , if that were true, why do I still get splinters?


----------



## lazyfiremaninTN (Jul 30, 2007)

I don't have to buy any either, between Greg and I's stepdad and the fact that I always end bringing home a pocket full from work (not used, wouldn't want that bad red stain).


----------



## BigTim (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm with roman. Found out about latex alergy while on a snorkeling trip in Mexico. We went the aftrenoon before the flight home. By the time the plane landed at home I had to be led off the plane. My eyes had swolen to the point I could no longer open them. Not a fun experience! My wife can get all the latex gloves she wants from the hospital she works at, but the nitrle ones are harder to come by so I'm with Karson, Harbor freight, on sale..


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

I have a box of the plain latex ones, but I will be switching as soon as they are gone. No sense taking any chances.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

My local HF always has them on sale and never has any in stock that fit me. I've had a raincheck for 6 months now ….still waiting patiently …sort of …LOL

How many in the box from Walgreens?


----------

